# The AI they traded for



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This was posted over at the Realgm forums, I thought it was interesting enough that some ppl over here might want to read it. So im just copying it from over there to here



Like it or not, here he comes; 

Quote: 
"My coach (George Karl) has been telling me that they want the A.I. that they traded for," Iverson said. "They want me to be myself. A lot of times, I get caught up in just trying to fit in and trying not to do too much. . . . Our coaches feel it's in our best interests for me to keep attacking." 


Quote: 
"I would rather I be frustrated with some shot selections or situations, circumstances, than him. I just want him to be aggressive and assertive within the team -Karl said." 


I belive the last 2 games and from this point on, we'll see alot more agressive and ball demanding Iverson which will probably slowly shift Melo to the 2nd option. Some probably won't like it but it seems pretty much inevitable to me. 

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5386643,00.html


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

That stretch in the 3rd quarter against the Magic is what they need out of him. Look for other teammates, but if you're hot (and especially if Melo's resting), don't pass the damn ball, keep shooting. When he's on the floor with Camby, Evans, Najera, and Steve Blake, it's in the team's best interest that he takes any decent shot he can get. Anyone thinking that AI becomes the clearcut number 1 option in Denver though, has some thinking to do. I really don't understand how that seems like an inevitability.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

trade 'Melo.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

No.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuskid said:



> That stretch in the 3rd quarter against the Magic is what they need out of him. Look for other teammates, but if you're hot (and especially if Melo's resting), don't pass the damn ball, keep shooting. When he's on the floor with Camby, Evans, Najera, and Steve Blake, it's in the team's best interest that he takes any decent shot he can get. Anyone thinking that AI becomes the clearcut number 1 option in Denver though, has some thinking to do. I really don't understand how that seems like an inevitability.


I totally agree with you that was the guys post from realgm when he said its inevitable, but I do think things are changing, at least from watching the past couple games. I think we are going to see more of a 1a 1b between Melo and AI. Where be4 I think AI was going out of his way to show he was the number 2 option. I think were gonna start to see now its more of a whos feeling it type thing, which is how it should be.




¹²³ said:


> trade 'Melo.


and this is just a retarded response


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> and this is just a retarded response



you don't think he meant it as a joke?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Melo's Answer said:


> Like it or not, here he comes;
> 
> Quote:
> "My coach (George Karl) has been telling me that they want the A.I. that they traded for," Iverson said. "They want me to be myself. A lot of times, I get caught up in just trying to fit in and trying not to do too much. . . . Our coaches feel it's in our best interests for me to keep attacking."
> ...



Hello Denver Fans....What up Melo's Answer (sounds wierd calling you that :lol: )........But anyway...I knew A.I wasn't gonna keep trying to stay the number two option....Not that I'm saying he is going to try to take over....But he is to good to play the way he was trying to hard to prove that he can be a number 2.... A.I. is just a beast and he's about to go apezhit(Damn I miss A.I. :worthy: AI ).... I'm glad Karl is telling him to just play like the player they traded for......be aggressive and assertive and stop trying to be what the sports analyst want you to be and say that you can't be...... because that is gonna make him feel comfortable and he isn't going to be afraid to be his old self which in turn is really going to help you guys:clap2:

*A.I. is the GOAT (under sixfeet)*


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I totally agree with you that was the guys post from realgm when he said its inevitable, but I do think things are changing, at least from watching the past couple games. I think we are going to see more of a 1a 1b between Melo and AI. Where be4 I think AI was going out of his way to show he was the number 2 option. I think were gonna start to see now its more of a whos feeling it type thing, which is how it should be.


Couldn't agree more with all of that.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

As long as I keep getting my shots, I'm ok with 'AI gettin gmore looks.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> As long as I keep getting my shots, I'm ok with 'AI gettin gmore looks.


Are you meant to be a Nuggets player or something?? As long as you get your shots??


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> you don't think he meant it as a joke?


I never joke. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

¹²³ said:


> I never joke. :biggrin:



well then, i stand corrected...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> well then, i stand corrected...


Yeah, I can't tell you are the "stand corrected" type of guy. My sarcasm is pretty hard to crack down. :biggrin:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The secret's out...meet Mr. Diawara!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

The problem with Iverson is that he is a completely inconsistent shooter. He has all the tell tale signs of someone who doesn't practice his shot enough: erratic percentages and a tendency to aim rather than let it go. That said, you can't really complain about his shot selection - he gets himself wonderful shots. But due to his inconsistency, I'd rather Karl tell him to pick his spots and run the offense through Carmelo and Nene. Iverson has the ability to get wherever he wants whenever he wants, which can get teammates open shots. That's what he needs to concentrate on. Once again, Karl has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

iverson needs to learn he's not the man. his old team is doing better now that he is out the door. he's got amazing and still inconsistent offensive skills. he's got to scrap the bulk (the quantity shooting) and focus on quality.

in the half court, option number one has to be find melo. and if melo isnt double teamed, he is going to convert a high percentage. likely teams will be forced to double team. remember against the clippers in the playoffs they triple teamed him. 

with melo drawing double coverage he then needs to focus on finding open cutters and guys on the wing. The bigs need to set screens and flash to the basket. the guards need to find a open spot on the floor. blake, ai, and jr smith all should shoot a good percentage of open looks in a half court set. AI and Smith could both do plenty of cutting to the basket too.

They just need direction. I think AI would focus on finding Melo in the low and high post positions and then move off screens and roll out to the wing and or cut to the basket.

he just needs a coach that demands AI do that instead of being the old ai. because the old ai doesnt work.

when melo is on the bench, or when the offense is stagnent... then AI can attack the basket and throw it up... thats way better than somebody chuckin up an contested outside shot. but right now nobody believes ai can be effective without the ball in his hands. karl doesnt even believe that. fact of the matter is..... if he is more open off a cut going to the basket.... he's going to be able to convert it easier than trying to break the ankles of his defender... and then get around the shot blocker backing the defender up


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> he's got to scrap the bulk (the quantity shooting) and focus on quality.


You need to watch a nuggets game. There might just be a reason why his shots have gone down and he's shooting the highest fg%(46) of his career with the Nuggets.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> You need to watch a nuggets game. There might just be a reason why his shots have gone down and he's shooting the highest fg%(46) of his career with the Nuggets.


i noted AIs field goal shooting improvement.... that last time i was on, which was a while ago. if anyone on here watches nugget games its me.

i'm not attacking iverson here. i just understand that the nuggets have to issues. half court offense and playing defense. if the intial numbers arent there for a fast break. the nuggets need to figure out how to run some sets.

with good perimeter shooters now the Nuggets have way more options offensively. I still see the overall moves of acquiring Iverson and JR Smith as a postive.

Without them Denver cant win a 7 game series. Because even more than the regular season the defense was focusing on Melo. Regardless of their record, if the Nuggets make the playoffs and i believe they will, they finally have a chance to score enough points to stay in the games.

Missed baskets in a half court set can lead to fast breaks opposed to the opposition being forced to take the ball out of bounds are a made hoop.

the nuggets cant be an elite level team with doing two things. playing better defense and developing half court sets that work.

Regardless of AIs field goal improvement, Melo is going to convert a higher percentage, because he is even more leathal of an offensive weapon. Melo is going to be the best mismatch on the floor.

The nuggets need to use that mismatch to draw the double team. thats what say the spurs will do with duncan. its not that AI isnt shooting better. its just the simple fact that everyone will have better looks when Melo passes out of a double team.

if AI plays like AI, that means he is going to basically look for his shot first. That doesnt make sense if you are ignoring a better option (if that better option is on the floor).

AI was brought in to add fire power.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This transition period is going to be the determining factor to see if this thing works. If AI can start to feel comfortable being the more assertive player like he was in Philly, that not only makes the offense that much more potent, it perhaps forces Melo to become more team oriented, and that's ultimately for the best of both parties and the team. If Iverson continues to have these identity problems it's going to be trouble trying to move on to the bigger team issues.

Iverson has been doing well enough proving to us he can distribute the ball, now it's time to be him. It's funny that all his career he's wanted to dominate the ball no matter what the coach said, and as soon as the coach tells him to look to score it's a problem, however big it is.

With Carmelo and Nene's ability to be effective on the postup though, Iverson can be effective off the ball popping off screens or in the two on two situations, he doesn't always have to create his own points, I think that's the hangup.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> With Carmelo and Nene's ability to be effective on the postup though, Iverson can be effective off the ball popping off screens or in the two on two situations, he doesn't always have to create his own points, I think that's the hangup.


thats right. sure AI is trying to be a team player, prove he is team oriented. I dont question that I. I want to see him be effective without having to dominate the ball.

Play off someone else. let the game become easier.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm not surprised he came in and tried to be the distributor though, because the big question would be whether he could do it. He spent the first month or so trying to do that, but now it's time to get serious.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> iverson needs to learn he's not the man. his old team is doing better now that he is out the door. he's got amazing and still inconsistent offensive skills. he's got to scrap the bulk (the quantity shooting) and focus on quality.
> 
> in the half court, option number one has to be find melo. and if melo isnt double teamed, he is going to convert a high percentage. likely teams will be forced to double team. remember against the clippers in the playoffs they triple teamed him.
> 
> ...



I was with you mostly until I came across the part I bolded. 

Why would you want Iverson off the ball? You don't want him off the ball, as he is the most dangerous player in the league with the ball in his hands. I've said this before: his shot selection is pristine. The guy makes a concerted effort each and every night to get shots within the 15 foot range. He breaks defenders down on a consistent basis. Yeah, the turnovers need to cut down. Sometimes he just tries to do too much or just doesn't value the ball enough. But Iverson is not an off the ball player, because he absolutely wreaks havoc on the defense. 

And let's be honest - the Nuggets don't have a lot of perimeter scoring options. I'd be all for getting Nene 12-15 shots a game, but that is something Karl has to stress. He needs to tell Iverson to get Nene the ball. Otherwise, Iverson and Carmelo will continue to dominate the possessions, which I really have no problem with. J.R. is nice but he needs to hang out around the three to keep defenses honest. Blake is allergic to shooting. Kleiza is inconsistent. What Iverson needs to do, which you somewhat stated, is concentrate on picking his spots. We won't usually need his volume scoring capabilities. We need his penetration and efficiency. 

I just hate his shooting inconsistency. He is shooting 45% on the season with an outstanding 39.5% from three, so I don't think his shot selection should be questioned a whole lot. He just needs to relax at times and realize he doesn't have to go full throttle for 43 minutes. We're a better team when he shoots around 18 shots and gets double digit assists.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm not surprised he came in and tried to be the distributor though, because the big question would be whether he could do it. He spent the first month or so trying to do that, but now it's time to get serious.


And when it comes down to it, who cares about offense on this team? That doesn't even matter. There's one thing Karl said this season that I actually agreed with: this team shouldn't worry about offense. You've got Iverson and Carmelo. Throw in Nene, J.R., and Blake. That really isn't going to be the problem, especially when the sets and communication improve. All this team really needs to do is play defense.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I was with you mostly until I came across the part I bolded.
> 
> Why would you want Iverson off the ball? You don't want him off the ball, as he is the most dangerous player in the league with the ball in his hands. I've said this before: his shot selection is pristine. The guy makes a concerted effort each and every night to get shots within the 15 foot range. He breaks defenders down on a consistent basis. Yeah, the turnovers need to cut down. Sometimes he just tries to do too much or just doesn't value the ball enough. But Iverson is not an off the ball player, because he absolutely wreaks havoc on the defense.
> 
> And let's be honest - the Nuggets don't have a lot of perimeter scoring options. I'd be all for getting Nene 12-15 shots a game, but that is something Karl has to stress. He needs to tell Iverson to get Nene the ball. Otherwise, Iverson and Carmelo will continue to dominate the possessions, which I really have no problem with. .


ideally the nuggets want to fast break and take the ball all the way to the rim. thats something we can all agree on. what i'm talking about is, after the fast break... and the secondary fast break. once the defense recovers and the nuggets are forced to go into a half court set.

thats all i'm talking about. i'm not saying Iverson needs to move to the two guard and not bring the ball up... not penetrate and cause that havoc.

this is all i'm saying.........

option number one in a half court set. i hate to bring up the knicks or allan houston... i'm not suggested the nuggets slow things down. i'm just saying every team... even the best fast break team in the league.... has to have a half court set that works to be a contender.

option one in that set should be hit melo in the low high or mid post. thats all i'm saying. the nuggets found him in the third quarter several times. 

melo was leathal. he proved why he is the best offensive weapon in the league. he drilled jumpers. even made alley oop passes over the top to camby from the post. In that half court situation, Melo is the best option. The lakers pretty much let him work one on one. and as we all know you cant do that. kobe couldnt handle him. odom got blown by. 

this isnt a knock on AI. but its those situations where I suggesting he play off melo. he really hasnt ever played off anyone before. you can say he never had the opportunity. and thats fine, but I'd like to see him expand his game to work with melo out of the post.

find melo in the post. find an open spot on the wing. move without the ball. run off a screen. cut into the lane. the when melo has the ball in the post and people move.... i've seen good things happen.

really i'm not faulting AI here. i'm pointing a george karl. if karl works the ball to melo, and we see melo make the kind of decisions he made last night. two things will happen. half court set FG percentage will go up. the nuggets will have less inconsistency, less droughts. and it will help them get back on defense. it doesnt solve their defensive woes. but it helps.

i'm going to have to disagree about AI. he is a havoc creator and he really has impressed in many ways. but if he is going to be a complete offensive force he needs to learn to play with Melo. And that does include being able to work without the ball if and when needed. you cant have the ball all the time.... so when you dont.... you need to find a way to score without it.

AI Smith and Blake should get open looks off of Melo's post play. if they cut to the basket like camby.... if they move.... t hey will be rewarded. just dont be stagnant.... if you dont have the ball. set screens make a move, do something.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

since Carmelo's return from the suspension, AI has shot a higher % than him.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> since Carmelo's return from the suspension, AI has shot a higher % than him.


I don't really get what this is in response to. Anyway, the second half of the Lakers game was a little glance at what this team could be. And that was with Iverson struggling from the floor. If they can build on Wednesday's game and not revert to what they've been doing (on both ends of the floor), they can still make some noise. Honestly, I think I'd almost rather have the 7 seed this year than the 6, but you take what you get. It'd take just about everyone on the team playing their best to beat San Antonio in a 7 game series, but this is the first time I've actually felt like the Nuggets had a shot to make some real noise in the playoffs. You know AI's gonna bring it, but I can't wait to see what Melo does without all the pressure falling square on his shoulders.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

AI is on fire at the moment, 26 points, 12 assists


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> I don't really get what this is in response to. *Anyway, the second half of the Lakers game was a little glance at what this team could be*. And that was with Iverson struggling from the floor. If they can build on Wednesday's game and not revert to what they've been doing (on both ends of the floor), they can still make some noise. Honestly, I think I'd almost rather have the 7 seed this year than the 6, but you take what you get. It'd take just about everyone on the team playing their best to beat San Antonio in a 7 game series, but this is the first time I've actually felt like the Nuggets had a shot to make some real noise in the playoffs. You know AI's gonna bring it, but I can't wait to see what Melo does without all the pressure falling square on his shoulders.


the last four games is a preview of what Denver might be. the team playing agressive defense, capitalizing on what they do best (transition offense), Melo leading scoring, and AI passing more and more


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

forgetting the scoring, AI's defense has improved ten-fold since coming here. Never in his career has he played defense like this.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> forgetting the scoring, AI's defense has improved ten-fold since coming here. Never in his career has he played defense like this.


That's scary because his defense here has been pretty awful.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Iverson has been there done that he needs to be number one option if he isnt firing he needs to looking for his teammates especially Anthony and secondly Camby(he needs to be better utilised).

PS - I cant watch you game tommorrow vs Suns  
Lakers v *Rockets*


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Important game for us tomorow, I think we will win, because we play pretty well on the road, and Suns will be playing back-to-back. It will be a good mtach.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They need to move him back at point, and start Kleiza or Smith. I like Blake, but AI has just been functioning better there as of late.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> They need to move him back at point, and start Kleiza or Smith. I like Blake, but AI has just been functioning better there as of late.


Yep. Karl needs to challenge Iverson with his ball-care skills, but his strength is being on the ball and breaking defenses down. He is too unreliable a shooter to depend be forced into that role night in and night out. I would still rather see him closer to 17 shots a night than 20. His shots may not always fall but his quickness and playmaking ability isn't going away anytime soon. That's the role he needs to fill.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Yep. Karl needs to challenge Iverson with his ball-care skills, but his strength is being on the ball and breaking defenses down. He is too unreliable a shooter to depend be forced into that role night in and night out. I would still rather see him closer to 17 shots a night than 20. His shots may not always fall but his quickness and playmaking ability isn't going away anytime soon. That's the role he needs to fill.


Well, he's unreliable right now because he has a right elbow injury. Other than that, though, he's shot very well since comming here. I don't see a problem with 17-20 shots a night. The problem is more that him at SG while Carmelo is at SF limits their productivity. You put AI at SG while carmelo is out, because when their together, running AI at point gives them a better opportunity to work for, and off each other, which draws the defense into them, and gives their teammates open looks.

Playing them at SG and SF puts them on opposite ends of the court, which stagnates the offense.

Also, putting AI at point solves the defensive issues that running him and blake together presents.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The crazy thing about Iverson, all these people are amazed that he hasn't lost a step, but he has. He's sooo much slower than he was about 3-4 years ago. 

What's really amazing is that he's a 6 foot slasher who's slowed down at 30 like everybody said he would... and then he kept getting better.


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

the ai we traded for is an absolute monster. doesnt take a step back and gives 100% all night long. stuff wade falling 7 times and getting up 8, he just ends up in a wheelchair. ai is the real man for hitting the floor plays


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

AI is nowhere near as fast as his early years. I couldn't believe how amazingly agile and quick he was.

But I have to say...I love this AI just as much!


I knew AI would drop assists and give Carmelo more scoring. I predicted 8 assists per night at least. AI isn't selfish like everyone thought.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> AI is nowhere near as fast as his early years. I couldn't believe how amazingly agile and quick he was.
> 
> But I have to say...I love this AI just as much!
> 
> ...


Which makes it amazing that he's a better player now.


----------

